# VR6 obd2 Throttle body on a ABF obd2.. Help.



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Basically I just finished my engine swap and the car is running like crap. 
Erratic iddle, and misfiring in all cylinders plus no detection of 02 sensors 1 and 2 and tons of Throttle body related codes. 

Basically the same problems this guys was having. http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-all-your-new-commers&p=66360600#post66360600


VR6 obd2 TB below


















With a 2.5 ABA MAF. 

So is Think of it this way.. is an Stock ABA obd2 computer with a VR6 obd2 TB. *(Yes, I have Adapted the TB already BTW)*

My car is an 16v/aba/abf. The VR TB bolts right one, so no issue there.

This engine needs the bigger TB from factory. The small ABA throttle body makes it idle and misfire/error free but even slower! :banghead:

The VR and ABA TB's are almost if not identical in their diagrams and inside.. 
I opened the VR6 one you see on the pics and took it apart (killed it) in the name of science and I opened the ABA one also to compare.. I have tons of pics.
Basically, other than one number (serial number????) , they are the same.. even the TPS boards have the same part number???? I am not sure what those numbers stand for. 



Here are some pics for comparison.. (*Notice ABA TB has the gears on, VR is all apart.*)
























































































































What I found out so far is that the plugs are the same, internals seem to be the same, the wires from every pin on the plug to the motor/tps board inside go in the same place and even have the same colors. 

What I was trying to accomplish was to put the ABA guts in the VR, but since these TB are micro welded together, is gonna be impossible to do. 

Has anyone mated successfully a VR6 obd2 TB to a obd2 ABA.?????????
I know there are rumors... but I need a correct part number.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

good info here. I have a abf intake swap that came from Europe and no throtle body. I tried a aba obd1 and a vr6 obd1. different bolt pattern to the intake opening.
are the obd1 and obd2 vr6 throttle bodies a different bolt pattern?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

The obd1 and 2 vr6 tb's are a different bolt pattern. The vr obd2 bolts right up to an abf manifold like you can see on the pics above...


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

if I wanted to use the abf intake swap in a megasquirt or cis based car; motronic in a 91 Passat; having the oem abf ISV in place and working. is there a way to have the obd2 vr6 Tb to work as a close idle switch and wide open throttle only?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

134hpvw said:


> if I wanted to use the abf intake swap in a megasquirt or cis based car; motronic in a 91 Passat; having the oem abf ISV in place and working. is there a way to have the obd2 vr6 Tb to work as a close idle switch and wide open throttle only?


Yes.. just use the ABF TB. that only has a TPS like obd1 cars and thats it. Is basically the same size as a VR6 obd2 TB.
Edit. .you cannot use an ABF manifold on a CIS car. For that you use a CIS manifold.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks for the reply.
I have a abf intake swap missing the throttle body. I tried the obd1 on it and the bolt pattern is a bit off.
the obd2 is spot on but it has the isv integrated into it ; which I do not want.

I have also a kr intake swap on my motronic car but want bigger. that is why I got a abf.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

If you are going obd1 or MS your best bet is the ABF TB. Also use the ABF injectors that you can get upwards of 200whp NA on them with a bigger FPR. No need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

yes I am trying to run obd1 like management. simply because I like the idea of the separate isv. I might as well wait until I get a abf throttle body and ecm to run the engine under the new management. in the mean time; motronic with kr intake will have to be


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

Did you ever sort out the VR6 TB on an ABF mani? Got it to work? Curious how your build went.........:beer:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

mozcar78 said:


> Did you ever sort out the VR6 TB on an ABF mani? Got it to work? Curious how your build went.........:beer:


Well, I am pretty sure I bent a valve on my head and thats why it never worked well in my case.. so instead of keep messing with it, I decided to make a new SRI and stand alone/turbo/piston/etc the car instead 

Dont mind the under construction picture.


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

ouch. well that would surely kill your inital plan....... Well you are compensating for that loss very well. lol. Setup looks like its gonna be fun.

I just noticed that oil cap that has an AN port. WOAH! more info?


----------

